# Should I buy this 2010 JD 260C?



## MichiganReelMan (Apr 23, 2018)

Okay---I'm still on the prowl for the right greens mower at the right price. Found a 2010 JD 260C with an asking price of $750. I would really appreciate everyone's thoughts and advice on the condition, price, age, model, etc.---Thanks!

Here's the details and pics:

--It's 8 years old--current owner used it for 2 seasons, it has been in storage since 2016
--Has a grass catcher
--Has the transport wheels
--It's 11 bladed (I would have preferred the 7 blade option for my use)
--Has a grooved front roller
--Has a thicker bedknive on it as they used it for tees (according to Seller, bedknife fairly new)
--Mower has not been sharpened recently, but Seller said they can provide a fresh grind for $55.00 (seems like a good price if they are qualified and know what they are doing)
--No hour meter but current Seller used it at a golf range and claims low hours on their ownership
--HOC set at 1" which is the limit on the high side with the current roller and brackets that are on it (per Seller)


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

If your looking for a 26in I would. Good deal if they can get it cutting for $55.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That price sounds reasonable.


----------



## Chaseweeks1 (Jul 27, 2018)

That sound like a very reasonable price, it is pretty new and looks like it is in good condition. I wouldn't worry about having 11 blades the more the better, you could have the guy sharpen it the first time, then backlap it yourself the next time you need it sharpened. All you need is a tub of backlaping compound and a drill.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Chaseweeks1 said:


> ...I wouldn't worry about having 11 blades the more the better, ....


Not necessarily true.... the best quality of cut is achieved when the reel FoC (freq of clip) is optimized to the desired HoC range. Usually that means FoC = HoC, but you can certainly vary from the gold standard quite a bit. When I swapped my 11 blade for a 7, it made a very noticeable difference in the number of stragglers left behind in the cut. That said, an 11-blade is certainly workable given the correct bedknife is used for the desired HoC.

Also, the 7-blade reels and "fairway" or "high-cut" knives tend to be very thick compared to 11's and tournament knives. Much more durable for the occasional "oops" or handful of mulch that's likely to be ingested on a home lawn. Yes, I've killed my 7-blade once, and the relatively thin knife was partially to blame. Had I been running the fairway knife, I think it wouldn't have blinked about that tap on the meter cover.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm glad for my thick fairway bedknife. Today a large thick piece of mulch got wedge between the reel and the knife. The motor electric drive stopped the reel and I had to manually reverse the reel to get the wood piece out. No damage to either the reel or the bedknife. I dont like these close calls.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> I'm glad for my thick fairway bedknife. Today a large thick piece of mulch got wedge between the reel and the knife. The motor electric drive stopped the reel and I had to manually reverse the reel to get the wood piece out. No damage to either the reel or the bedknife. I dont like these close calls.


My Jake 526 goes ka-pwing and spits out several now smaller chunks of mulch and doesn't think twice about it. Fixed-head direct-drive has its advantages for sure! I do feel a couple pangs of guilt and of course I don't recommend this as a regular diet but the occasional chicken nugget or two doesn't hurt much!


----------



## MichiganReelMan (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for everyone's comments and advice. I am still evaluating and going back and forth with the Seller and asked for pics of the belts to see if they were in good shape or cracked and needed replacement. He said he would several days ago and just got back with me with the following pics which show that it is chain driven. Given my limited knowledge of these mowers, I was under the assumption they had belts. Oh, and he thought the reel had 80% life left. Thoughts?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

The chains look to be well taken care of and the reel has plenty of life left by eyeballing the milled relief. They do have belts as well, but are easy enough to replace if worn. As long as everything works on it and there are no major nicks on the reel blades or bent blades, I would not hesitate to pick it up.. and if you decide to pass on it, please send me his info and I would consider taking a drive to get it.


----------



## MichiganReelMan (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks, Pete! Where are the belts located?


----------



## Chaseweeks1 (Jul 27, 2018)

MichiganReelMan said:


> Thanks, Pete! Where are the belts located?


Right under the black plastic cover in the middle of the mower


----------



## MichiganReelMan (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks, @Chaseweeks1!

Got Seller to send pics of the belts!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If Pete doesnt get, I'll drive up to get it. 26in stripes will look really nice.


----------



## MichiganReelMan (Apr 23, 2018)

Well, the day of reckoning has come...Seller agreed to deliver it---just showed up and I bought it just now. I worked out a deal with the Sellers (one was a golf equipment mechanic for 40 years!) to service it before delivering. Took some time for them to do the work--that's why I just got it.

Service Work Completed:
*Ground reel and bedknife 
*Changed oil
*New spark plug
*New air filter
*Greased mower at all appropriate points
*Set HOC to 1" 
*Fixed kickstand
*Replace the rubber cover plug

I can't thank 'thelawnforum.com' enough; I have learned so much in such a short amount of time. And, everyone's input, advice, experience, and knowledge was invaluable in my first greens mower purchase.

I must say, though, finding a late model, great quality unit, in near-perfect condition, at a 'have to buy' price was kind of like trying to find a pink pony.

Here's a a few pics of my new pink pony!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## MichiganReelMan (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks, @Ware ! It's definitely a bit bigger than I thought it would be, but I guess I'll just have my lawn reel mowed faster than I thought!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Where is the first mow picture? I want to see 26in stripes.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

g-man said:


> Where is the first mow picture? I want to see 26in stripes.


Me too!

You made a good purchase. The JD fixed head reel mowers are awesome. The 220SL I had was my favorite mower. Sometimes I regret selling it, although it went to a good home, @ABC123. When I have the opportunity, I want one just like yours or a 260SL. I can't wait to see pics of it in action!


----------



## Chaseweeks1 (Jul 27, 2018)

MichiganReelMan said:


> Thanks, Ware! It's definitely a bit bigger than I thought it would be, but I guess I'll just have my lawn reel mowed faster than I thought!


Lol When I bought my first greens mower I was surprised how big it was, they look smaller in all the pictures.


----------

